# RTX 3060 - volles Miningpotential mit dem Treiber 470.05 möglich



## Rhetoteles (15. März 2021)

Laut mehreren Quellen wurde jetzt die Bremse geknackt und es geht einfacher als man dachte.​Es muss nur ein Nvidia Beta Treiber installiert werden. 
Es sollte folgender Treiber von Nvidia sein: https://developer.nvidia.com/47005-gameready-win10-dch-64bit-international

Eine entsprechende News gab es auch bei PCGH: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...2/News/Hash-Bremse-schon-ausgehebelt-1368363/
Hier war nur noch nicht sicher, ob es sich bei dem Mining um Etherium handelte.

Quelle: https://www.computerbase.de/2021-03/mining-bremse-geforce-rtx-3060-umgehbar-eth-hashrate/


----------



## Birdy84 (15. März 2021)

Das ist ja ein Witz, nicht mal ein Bios Mod ist nötig.


----------



## Gerry1984 (15. März 2021)

Ich dachte die 3060 und später auch andere Neuauflagen wie die 3080Ti sollten diese Hashbremse auch in Hardware gegossen haben?

Klingt alles wie ein schlechter Witz, nur um gut dazustehen dass eh alles für die armen Gamer gemacht wird. Der größte Schmäh sind ja dann noch dezidierte Miningkarten die Nvidia neu auflegt, auf Turing basiernd, ohne Grafikausgänge. Welcher Miner mit Verstand kauft sich eine veraltete Karte mit niedrigerer Hashrate als aktuelle Mittelklasse, die dann nach dem Platzen der Blase auch nicht mal mehr gebraucht weiter verkauft werden kann?

Alles nur Alibi-Aktionen. Die Hersteller und Boardpartner reiben sich doch die Hände ob des palettenweisen Verkaufs ab Werk zu abartigen Preisen. Warum sollte man sich noch den mühsamen Vertrieb mit Zwischenehändlern an einzelne Gamer Endkunden antun, inklusive Treiberpflege etc, wenn man mit Minern doch absolut unkompliziert viel mehr Kohle schäffeln kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. März 2021)

Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Ich dachte die 3060 und später auch andere Neuauflagen wie die 3080Ti sollten diese Hashbremse auch in Hardware gegossen haben?


Für so was unwichtiges (und auch noch das eigene Geschäft bremsendes) Feature wie eine Hashbremse kurzfristig eine neue Chiprevision auflegen? Nie im Leben.


----------



## soulstyle (16. März 2021)

Verstehe ich das richtig das man diese Mining Thematik seitenss Hersteller garnicht unterbinden möchte?


----------



## Gsonz (16. März 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig


Jo. Was mit den Grafikkarten passiert ist denen egal, Hauptsache das Geld fließt. Linus Tech Tips hat das mal schön beschrieben: "NVIDIA sieht euch nur als Geldbeutel auf Beinen" (frei übersetzt).


----------



## Ion (16. März 2021)

Wenn Nvidia tatsächlich ein Interesse daran hätte, Mining zu unterbinden, dann hätten sie das in die Hardware integriert. So war es nur Marketing. Schade um die Gamer.


----------

